

Hacker News Refrigerator Magnets - mayop100
http://magnet-game.com/

======
codybrown
I thought that this was going to be a link to buy physical HN magnets. This
turned out to be much cooler but, if they were available, I would also buy
this for my fridge.

~~~
agaton
Yes! Who fix this? I want to buy them! Like... ehh. Now!

~~~
sharkweek
one idea I think would be fun is refrigerator magnets with language specific
terms and symbols -- both for learning as well as interviews -- seems like it
could be pretty fun to have a big block of C on your office fridge

------
RyanZAG
Someone is going to work out how to monetize this and make millions.
Surprisingly entertaining.

~~~
pcrumm
I wouldn't mind being able to purchase the magnet set I played around with.

------
crntaylor
"Ron Conway will invest in mobile cat neckbeards."

------
jcurbo
Show HN: My MVP bought 9000 dogs a t-shirt!

This makes a nice second monitor screensaver if you have the screen space.

~~~
cheeseprocedure
I would LOVE to export the game history to a screensaver.

~~~
mayop100
The code's on Github, and the data is all publicly-exposed through Firebase.
Go nuts!

------
Peroni
That was surprisingly more entertaining than I had anticipated.

------
hfsktr
That was brilliant. It took a while before I could see any that were
'improvised' words. "They took are (steve)jobs" with 'are' covering 'steve'.

I am actually surprised with how well it all worked. Other than obvious cases
of people just seeing how annoying they could be in general you could get a
sentence going with input from others.

Gonna bookmark this so I can come back to play later.

------
twodayslate
I don't like how they randomly all go back into the circle.

~~~
mayop100
That's not the built-in behavior. Someone wrote a script to do that.

~~~
thomson
Now _that's_ impressive.

~~~
shadeless
This was really impressive (happened in span of two seconds) -
<http://i.imgur.com/EmtJC4J.png>

~~~
mischanix
Made a video: <http://youtu.be/GEskR_iu8Kk>

------
tbassetto
"Steve Jobs is a Palo Alto RapGenius"

"Net Neutrality with SnapChat"

"acqui-hire haters"

Surprisingly fun.

------
bravura
Suggestion: Could you include an 's' magnet?

Magnet sets never have them, but they are useful for turning a verb from the
plural form into the singular ("downvote"), and vice-versa for nouns.

------
joshrotenberg
Must be broken. I can't find the "Haskell" magnet.

~~~
fhars
Isn't your account old enough to remember erlang day?

------
darkchasma
I can hardly wait until the tech is ready for me to buy these fridge magnets,
and people all around the world can move them on my fridge!

------
maligree
Well, great, there's my day. Five minutes ago was an hour ago.

------
jenkinsj
Awesome idea. The Firebase guys keep making really interesting ways to use
realtime data.

~~~
markmac
Some very smart things going on with those guys...

------
Scryptonite
I really need to get back to work. I'm sorry for messing with the game... (Did
you notice how the magnets were just zipping out from where you put them and
into the center, randomly offset, or into a formed circle? That was me.
Sorry!)

------
shadeless
Two cool ones:

<http://i.imgur.com/86rjhY4.png>

<http://i.imgur.com/Hfh4Vt9.png>

~~~
tectonic
<http://imgur.com/s1HHNwo>

------
bcoates
It looks like there's some sort of registration issue going on; some people
stack their magnets so they overlap from my point of view but others are
arranged neatly or spaced out.

~~~
JoshTriplett
It depends on your font size, rather than having a font-size-based grid.

------
jblock
"San Francisco please acqui-hire 9000 dogs"

------
logn
"AirBnb for San Francisco cats"

"Will RSS dog startup acquire cat blog"

------
sukuriant
Please let go of the back button :/

using Firefox

~~~
650REDHAIR
Could someone explain this to me? I don't use Firefox so I'm not sure what the
issue is here.

~~~
sukuriant
Backspace goes back one page in the browser. What I was basically saying is
that he's stolen the back button on the browser so that it does things on his
website and not the normal operating procedure. I can't leave his site through
just the keyboard.

~~~
FreeFull
Could try using alt+left instead of backspace, although websites could steal
that as well.

~~~
sukuriant
I suppose my point here is: "Why should I have to?" it's just a website and
it's hijacking the command. Websites should comply with the regular rules of
the keyboard unless I permit otherwise.

------
lancefisher
Now it's turning into warring scripts :) The first trick is to grab a
reference to the refrigerator. Just put a breakpoint in the dom ready function
in main.js, and set a global variable.

~~~
mayop100
It's just using Firebase, so you can write / read directly from Firebase using
the Node.js lib / Web lib / REST API. <https://magnets-
hn1.firebaseio.com/.json?print=pretty>

------
matznerd
It was pretty cool watching the hivemind create live. I'm surprised by how
ordered it was. Any way to show how many users are in there?

------
ImprovedSilence
This is probably going to hit critical mass real soon, and there will just be
too many peeps moving shit around.. But dang is it fun.

------
mijustin
"Show HN: enterprise techno startup"

------
nevster
"Show HN: Hacker News overlords prototype hyper caffeine twinkies service!"

------
tectonic
The process was revolutionized when I realized that I could search.

------
Vivtek
My magnets keep drifting away while I try to position them.

~~~
mimiflynn
That was probably me messing with you.

~~~
Vivtek
Oh, it's _shared_...

------
bellbind
Whole new way to interact with others, interesting idea.

------
jcomis
small bug, when you move 2+ word elements to the right edge they get pushed to
two lines.

edit: at least, it seemed to be happening a minute ago.

------
tectonic
"real time Hacker News degenerated in to this"

------
apl002
I would buy this

------
yuletide666
Neat idea, but reshuffles too quickly

~~~
publicfig
It's collaborative. Those are all people using it at the same time

------
Tyrant505
Spent too much time on this. Run.

------
at-fates-hands
quite possibly the coolest blind collaboration ever.

------
iterationx
missing the word Ramen.

